# Test-build: go-kart



## Eric (Sep 9, 2012)

*Test-build: go-kart  it runs!!*

I introduced myself some time ago because i want to convert my 1995 Nissan Micra to an EV.
Since i am not convinced about my electrical skills i thougt i try something a little easier first.

So i bought a go-kart:










I bought an electric motor from ebay:
24V, 142Amp, 2.6kW, and some other numbers.

Think i will go for this controller;
http://www.electricmotorsport.com/store/ems_ev_parts_controllers_alltrax_4834.php

and some extra miscellanous parts should do the trick.

Hope everything will work as i planned it, so i can play around with the motor/controller/batteries and see how all this stuff works together so i am a bit more prepared for the car-into-EV build.


----------



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

Eric said:


> I introduced myself some time ago because i want to convert my 1995 Nissan Micra to an EV.
> Since i am not convinced about my electrical skills i thougt i try something a little easier first.
> 
> So i bought a go-kart:
> ...


Hi Eric,

Good idea. Please show the motor. Either a photo or two, or a link to the eBay page.

Thanks,

major


----------



## Eric (Sep 9, 2012)

I should have the motor delivered tomorrow or the day after, i will post pics as soon as i have it unpacked.


----------



## Eric (Sep 9, 2012)

Motor arrived today:














































there is a sprocket on both sides but that is removable. Leaving a male splined shaft on one end and a non splined shaft on the other end. 

4 connectors, which one does what. Thats the question for the first test.


----------



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

Eric said:


> 4 connectors, which one does what. Thats the question for the first test.


The 2 towards the end plate connect to the brushes (and then the armature) and are usually labelled A1 & A2. The 2 towards the middle connect the series field and are S1 & S2.

Connect A2 to S2. Connect A1 to a battery terminal and S1 to the other battery terminal. For reverse rotation, connect A1 to S2. And A2 & S1 to the battery.

Caution........use a low voltage battery for no load testing of series motors. Like a 12V or even a 6 volt battery. Series motors will over speed with rated voltage unloaded.


----------



## Eric (Sep 9, 2012)

they are actually called a1 a2 d1 and d2 but i get the point, ill give it a try tomorrow.


----------



## Eric (Sep 9, 2012)

couldnt wait till tomorrow.. engine spins nice:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fyJiCupDU-U&feature=youtu.be


----------



## Eric (Sep 9, 2012)

Started taking the motor apart to see what i had to work with.

The big metal lump on one side came of after i took the sprocket of, on the other side taking the sprocket of was quite easy too.
Bad thing is that when i put it back together it looks like its is not turning as easy as it did yesterday. Must figure out what it can be before i actually use it.

Will take of the old ice friday and see how i can mount the new engine on the kart.


----------



## winzeracer (Apr 3, 2012)

Building a go-kart to learn about EV tech is a good idea. There are a couple Kart builds in this site if you look around. Good luck and welcome to the site.

Brock


----------



## Eric (Sep 9, 2012)

Finally had a chance to work on the kart again today, took of the lump of metal front the front:



















It has a bearing in the middle to hold the shaft but it is big and heavy and i only need the middle so i will take of all unnecessary metal to save some weight.

The motor itself is a bit heavier compared to the original, but i wont know if that is a problem untill i take the kart for the first ride.

The original ICE had some sort of clutch on a shaft, 










and a sprocket on the other side of the clutch:










So if i take the sprocket that was on the electric motor, weld the sprocket from the ICE clutch on it and mount that to the electric motor shaft i am halfway there i guess 

I have to fabricate some brackets to mount the motor to the kart but thats an easy job.


----------



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

Eric said:


> So if i take the sprocket that was on the electric motor, weld the sprocket from the ICE clutch on it and mount that to the electric motor shaft i am halfway there i guess


It looks as though the motor shaft has a keyway. You may be able to find and purchase a sprocket which will fit the motor shaft. That may be worth a few bucks and work better than a welded assembly.


----------



## Eric (Sep 9, 2012)

The shaft has a keyway indeed, if i can find a sprocket that fits the shaft and fits the chain i can do without welding and i prefer that too. Looking into that now 

Must be something like this:


----------



## Eric (Sep 9, 2012)

Did this today to testfit the motor:










Still having some trouble to find the correct size sprocket and i must have that before i can bolt the motor to the chassis.

How important will the height of the motor be? Centre of gravity on a kart cant be that important i guess.


----------



## Eric (Sep 9, 2012)

well i couldnt find a sprocket that fits the kart chain. looks like it is a weird size only used in karts and karts only use two sizes of sprockets and they didnt match with what i needed.
So, i bought better stuff:



















Brand new sprockets and chain, made for a motorbike 
Bit thicker compared to the kart one 

Fitted the large sprocket to the sprocket holder thing that fits on the go karts rear axle:










and went home because it was the end of my day


----------



## Eric (Sep 9, 2012)

Got the motor side sprocket ready!



















Took the old sprocket that came with the motor, shaved off all the teeth, made it a little smaller and welded on the new motor side sprocket thats fits my new chain.
Should do the trick now, just have to figure out if i need a chain tensioner or not.


----------



## Eric (Sep 9, 2012)

http://youtu.be/ftLacT8ndas

It runs, backwards though. Will switch terminals tomorrow and see of it will run THE other way


----------

